# Steroids v Designer Steroids



## bluecountry (Aug 1, 2011)

Some may call this a dumb question, oh well, just want some clairfication...


having a hard time understand the difference between a steroid and   designer steroid and how one you can buy legally on iron mag.

How does a steroid differ from a designer steroid and why is one legal?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 1, 2011)

A cursory Google—search string "why are designer steroids legal?—offered this:

"There are still several that are not banned but the FDA is constantly  looking to crack down and add to the list.  The manufacturers stay ahead  of them by *creating new chemicals in the lab faster than the FDA can  ban them.*"


----------



## Curt James (Aug 1, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> Some may call this a dumb question, oh well, just want some clairfication...
> 
> 
> having a hard time understand the difference between a steroid and   designer steroid and how one you can buy legally on iron mag.
> ...



And I believe the answer is as simple as one is on an FDA list of banned substances while the other is not.


----------



## justhav2p (Aug 1, 2011)

with that said,

do you believe some "All Stars" are on some specially designed "designer steroids" that the rest of the world has never even heard of?


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

do you think nike is good or nika(fake) in chaina is good?


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

designer is f liver-killer


----------



## Curt James (Aug 1, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> with that said,
> 
> *do you believe some "All Stars" are on some specially designed "designer steroids" that the rest of the world has never even heard of?*



What I know about steroids is less than zero, so I fully expect Mudge, CT, ZECH, heavyiron, VictorZ06, sassy69, IslandGirl, ParadiseCup, TwisT, or TGB1987 to show up and give me an infraction for even visiting this part of IronMagazine.

_Soooo_, I'll keep this brief: No.

The "All Stars" are perceived as such because (I'm guessing) a) they are hyper-responders -- get swole by _looking at juice_ -- and b) are using the same drugs anyone else uses only in *gigantor *quantities.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Most pro-hormones are broken down in the body and converted to a steroid.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Most pro-hormones are broken down in the body and converted to a steroid.



You beat me to everything these days!!!!


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 2, 2011)

designer steroids are just compounds that were discovered and never really put to use or became popular. Thus they were never put on a list of banned chemicals. Just because they're legal doesn't necessarily mean they're any less powerful or dangerous than the actual illegal ones. Prohormones on the other hand have to convert in the body to something active, though there are very few actual prohormones available these days anyway.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 2, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> You beat me to everything these days!!!!


 

I could make many a joke about this but I'm going to refrain!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I could make many a joke about this but I'm going to refrain!



Bwahahahahaha


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 2, 2011)

most steroids (especially if they're prescribed) have good documentation surrounding their side effects

prohormones this is not the case


----------



## oufinny (Aug 2, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> designer steroids are just compounds that were discovered and never really put to use or became popular. Thus they were never put on a list of banned chemicals. Just because they're legal doesn't necessarily mean they're any less powerful or dangerous than the actual illegal ones. Prohormones on the other hand have to convert in the body to something active, though there are very few actual prohormones available these days anyway.



Spot on and I don't know of any designer steroid that is injectible as well as able to be taken orally like say Dbol, Winny and Tren.  Plus, you can just take the real deal with much less side effects assuming you have your cycle well laid out.  You can do everything right with SuperDrol and still feel like complete hammered shit for the duration of the cycle or take test/deca/dbol, feel great and put on the same amount of quality mass just slower.  I have taken DS and PHs, I am looking foward to graduating to the real deal as I think it is the only safe and logical next step.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> designer steroids are just compounds that were discovered and never really put to use or became popular. Thus they were never put on a list of banned chemicals. Just because they're legal doesn't necessarily mean they're any less powerful or dangerous than the actual illegal ones. Prohormones on the other hand have to convert in the body to something active, though there are very few actual prohormones available these days anyway.



^^^ This.

Im pretty sure that there are not any more true prohormones that are legal. All that is legal now are the designer steroids.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 2, 2011)

Grizzly Adams said:


> ^^^ This.
> 
> Im pretty sure that there are not any more true prohormones that are legal. All that is legal now are the designer steroids.



There are multiple 1-Andro and other similar derivatives that all need 1 conversion to make the target steroid, with 1-andro it being 1-test if memory serves me right.  No matter what PP say about the Andro series, they are all just pro-hormones as they require 1-2 conversions to reach the target "steroid" as they like to refer to it.  All of the ones from back in the late 90s and early 2000s are definitely gone though which sucks, I head their were some good ones.


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

Results..maybe


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

sides


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Designer steroids are steroids that were researched in the Steroid heyday and forgotten.  They are here to beat a drug test or to make them legal.  You see, there are several hundred, if not a thousand or more, different steroids that were synthesized and investigated in various labs around the world during the Steroid research era.  In most cases, their anabolic and androgenic potencies were recorded with the same methods used to measure all the popular steroids known today.  Only a fraction of these research compounds ultimately became commercially available drug products, leaving many potentially excellent steroids behind.  With the bans put in place.  The supplement industry and athletes are out to revive some of these old compounds and put them to use.  The reason being is because it is hard to keep track of all the compounds.  For example for a drug test.  They have to know what steroids they are looking for and even further what it will metabolize into in the urine.  For example Nandrolone is most easily detected in the urine by looking for it major metabolites 19-norandrosterone and 19-noretiocholanolone.  This means it is nearly impossible to stop every AAS that has been synthesized from being used.  A true designer steroid is structurally unique next to the known Anabolic Androgenic steroids, sharing no common metabolites, so as to be undetectable to even the most thorough steroid test.  The thought of tracking down metabolites for all possible steroid compounds, to eliminate the designer steroids issue, seems like an impossible task to say the least.  There are limitless ways to alter Testosterone, Nandrolone, or dihydrotestosterone to make unique steroids.  Drug testers simply can not win given the tools they have available to them now.  

Designer steroids like Superdrol or Dimethazine are very powerful compounds that are just strong as any oral steroid in it's own way..  I would suggest that anyone who still is looking for a supplement that will yield steroid like results to buy them while they are available because they can be taken away anytime.  Any oral steroid is harsh and it is no worse to use dianabol or Superdrol they are both Oral steroids that are 17aa to by pass the first pass through the liver, this is what makes it work and toxic.  There are many many more compounds out there that can be used.  Anyone interested in reading more into different steroids that have been synthesized check out one of William Llewellyn's Anabolics books.  Dimethazine and Superdrol are there so is Havoc, M1T, 1-Test , nilevar , and many many more.  One of my favorites was Methyldienolone or Methyl-D as it was called at one time. There are so many to use.  It is a game of cat and mouse.  I think they need to look at this realistically and instead of making people resort to underground labs and so on they should make them legal and educate people on proper use and how to do it safely.  Provide true facts about anabolics without bias.  It is a never ending battle for either side.  Just sucks we are caught in the middle.  Hope this was informative for everyone.  There is no winner in this battle.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 2, 2011)

I loved MD too! But then again I loved 1test and 4ad.


----------



## SFW (Aug 2, 2011)

> do you believe some "All Stars" are on some specially designed "designer steroids" that the rest of the world has never even heard of?


 
of course. Think about P.A, Balco and Victor Conte lol 

"The clear" was basically first generation Madol (phera)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydrogestrinone


There will ALWAYS be a group of individuals staying ahead of doping screens etc. As long as there is competitive sports and money to be made, of course.


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> of course. Think about P.A, Balco and Victor Conte lol
> 
> "The clear" was basically first generation Madol (phera)
> Tetrahydrogestrinone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


 
I agree there will always be someone trying to stay ahead of the game.  Madol and THG are different compounds but are both similar in the fact they were used by athletes as designer steroids trying to beat drug tests.  Madol AKA DMT is known as desoxymethyltestosterone.  Madol was discovered in 1963 but was never made a prescription drug.  It reemerged in 2005 a designer steroid.  It was the third never commercially marketed AAS found in use by athletes following Norbolethone and THG. 

THG or tetrahydrogestrinone was the first designer steroid that was used by athletes to get discovered.  THG has a close structural relationship to Tren.  THG is very progestational, highly anabolic, moderately androgenic and doesn't aromatize to estrogen. THG was created by Patrick Arnold I believe. Check out the link SFW posted for more info.


----------



## bluecountry (Aug 3, 2011)

So basically designer steroid v steroid=little difference except one is legal, the other is not.

Any reason why then designer steroids are not illegal (government just not caught up yet) and is something like DMZ likely to be banned soon?


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes all designer steroids will probably be gone eventually but when they ban one the manufacters go into the old research books and pull out another old one.  The gov. has to ban each one individually since they are different compounds.  There are so many of them out there that are not  being used still.  It is just a non stop back and forth.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Spot on and I don't know of any designer steroid that is injectible as well as able to be taken orally like say Dbol, Winny and Tren. Plus, you can just take the real deal with much less side effects assuming you have your cycle well laid out. You can do everything right with SuperDrol and still feel like complete hammered shit for the duration of the cycle or take test/deca/dbol, feel great and put on the same amount of quality mass just slower. I have taken DS and PHs, I am looking foward to graduating to the real deal as I think it is the only safe and logical next step.


 

I disagree somewhat. I don't think DS are necessarily any worse in side effects than say dbol/drol/var/winny etc. There are plenty of fairly mild ones out there, haven't done much research on the topic but epi/havoc/hdrol etc come to mind. Liver toxicity with something like superdrol might be quite high but so is anadrol or halo etc. Also I believe most of the shitty side effects associated with superdrol come from using it without test, most people who use OTC steroids do so because they don't have access to or don't want to use injectables. I think there are plenty of legal compounds out there that will work just fine as a kickstart or addition to a "real" cycle. 

In short what I'm saying is keep your options open. Don't disregard those that are currently legal because they might have just what you're looking for. I'll be using superdrol next because it provides awesome gains without the water retention from something like dbol/drol. And the price can't be beat. Remember they're only legal because they haven't been banned YET, soon they will be just as blackmarket as the "good stuff".


----------



## bluecountry (Aug 7, 2011)

So basically all the advertised stuff here by Iron Mag:

Super DMZ
E-Control RX
Ultra Male Rx Test
CYA Rx
Metha-Drol


Are all technically steroids, just designer=legal?


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 8, 2011)

M1T, SD, DMT, EPI....strong steroids..just sayin


----------



## GMO (Aug 8, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> So basically all the advertised stuff here by Iron Mag:
> 
> Super DMZ
> E-Control RX
> ...


 
No, only three of the above are steroids. The other two are an anti-estrogen and a test booster.


----------



## bluecountry (Aug 9, 2011)

Weird.
When I think steroids, I always think of them being illegal.
Never knew or conceived you could do it legally.
Cool.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 9, 2011)

okay...so those that are with million dollar facilities that manufacture  AAS and are in countries that consider it "legal" are then considered designer;then  those  with ugls are then "steroids" 

Such a waste of economics, thinking it through it...the lesser of evils with AAS versus alcohol and/or tobacco.  The side effects are the only concerns?!?


----------



## manic my friend (Aug 9, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> Weird.
> When I think steroids, I always think of them being illegal.
> Never knew or conceived you could do it legally.
> Cool.



it's a great option especially with test as a base.  there are some superdrol clones that are very cheap.  you can run a four week cycle and still have caps left in the bottle for around 30bucks(or cheaper if you keep a check on the classifieds)

you will see alot of ppl saying that they feel like shit and are shut down pretty quickly.  running test as a base w any designer oral will mitigate this.


----------



## bluecountry (Aug 11, 2011)

To me, it's just eye opening.  Whenever I hear steroids, the big hurdle is "well it's illegal", interesting now to hear you can do steroids legally!

What I think is important for a novice person in this field (and novice I feel is anybody without a degree or background/1st timer) is you have guidance and coaching so you don't mess up.

But wow, you can actually do AAS Legally!!!!
Wow.
I had no idea...


----------

